# Are you bored? Like photoshop?



## miley_take (Jan 9, 2009)

A friend (brycehf) and I have been bored lately, and are keen photgraphers/photoshoppers, so we started a challenge between each other by sending a relatively boring picture and tweaking it with photoshop 

Original - 







Bryce's Edit - 






My Edit (I personally like Bryce's more ) - 







I'm finding it fun, as I'm still learning my way around the software, and keeps me from being bored

I thought I'd post a boring picture here (attatched), and see what you guys can do with it! Be interesting seeing your work! Best one gets 20pts and a gold star! :lol:


----------



## Noongato (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you trying to get us to do your schoolwork for you by any chance? Hahahaha


----------



## miley_take (Jan 9, 2009)

Mid I've left school LOL


----------



## swaddo (Jan 9, 2009)

lol, bryce has too much time on his hands 

here ya go, but I don't like photoshop (something about having to sell my kids to afford a license). I use GIMP instead.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 9, 2009)

Good work swadda


----------



## miley_take (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, couldn't resist, here's my tweak


----------



## Kurto (Jan 9, 2009)

quick 45 second job!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 9, 2009)

That's awesome Kurto!


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 9, 2009)

I dont have photoshop yet , but i tried doing this on photobucket :


Great work guys


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 9, 2009)

You guys have too much time on your hands - plus i wouldn't even know how to bloody use photoshop lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish I had photoshop, dad said he is getting me something like it, exept its free


----------



## swaddo (Jan 9, 2009)

download GIMP ... it is free. I refuse to pay through the nose for photoshop.

http://www.gimp.org


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 9, 2009)

Emily, If youre bored, I have an impossible challege, make this pic look good.
I purposly took a horrible one


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 9, 2009)

swaddo said:


> download GIMP ... it is free. I refuse to pay through the nose for photoshop.
> 
> http://www.gimp.org


 I cant download things, it doesnt work on my comp


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL rainbow_serpent - but i think people might not want to touch up photos involving a minor


----------



## Trouble (Jan 9, 2009)

here is my attempt lol... my 1st ever!!






I love yours Swaddo


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 9, 2009)

Trouble! Make one of Edward XD

Rainbow - pm sent!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 9, 2009)

Funky Tam!!


----------



## pete12 (Jan 9, 2009)

there ya go it's not to good lol


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG how do you do that stuff. !!


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 9, 2009)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Trouble! Make one of Edward XD




Hey dont make fun of edward!! Twilight ROX hands down best series to read EVER!!!!! 

Pete12 that is awesome!!


----------



## Vixen (Jan 9, 2009)

miley_take said:


>


 
That is SWEET.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 9, 2009)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Trouble! Make one of Edward XD


 
hey, leave edward alone!! I wont ruin him ... he's sooo hot!!
but if I was any good at photoshop, I'd touch up the background on a few... maybe add me in with him


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 9, 2009)

Trouble said:


> hey, leave edward alone!! I wont ruin him ... he's sooo hot!!
> but if I was any good at photoshop, I'd touch up the background on a few... maybe add me in with him




lol ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 9, 2009)

Trouble you dreamer <^.^>

I know someone thats more meltier : ) Awesome work people!!!


----------



## Trouble (Jan 9, 2009)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Trouble you dreamer <^.^>
> 
> I know someone thats more meltier : ) Awesome work people!!!


 
lol, well I have to dream about someone ( :
who is more meltier that Robert?!! I can't think of anyone


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 10, 2009)

Trouble said:


> who is more meltier that Robert?!! I can't think of anyone



Anyone with a bit of talent


----------



## Vixen (Jan 10, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Anyone with a bit of talent


 
BAHA :lol:

*points to avatar, theres one already!*


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, I'll agree with you there. Twilight was so poorly made that everything from Pattinson's name to his so-called sparkly face will forever be tarnished in my eyes...

_Heath Ledger_, on the other hand...

So when are we going to get a new image to mess around with? I tried with the old one in GIMP (since Photoshop is overpriced) but didn't make it do anything I liked... Lol. So, let's get a new one!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry people, internet was down :x
Here's another for you! Feel free for someone else to post up a boring pic to play with


----------



## Vixen (Jan 10, 2009)

Argh look! I found one that would look awesome done up like your friends haha. :lol: No idea where this was, I think I took it in Rockhampton from the car while we were travelling past. :?


----------



## Kurto (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes I am bored. And looking for things to do. I hate sitting around the house trying to keep money in my wallet LOL!!!!


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 10, 2009)

Heres some i did....
first 1 is the original to each set of pics


----------



## Vixen (Jan 10, 2009)

Kurto said:


> Yes I am bored. And looking for things to do. I hate sitting around the house trying to keep money in my wallet LOL!!!!


 
Purty!


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

here have a go with this one. It is one of my pet lambs 'Bubbles'.


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 10, 2009)

and some more
oh and BTW i use photoshop cs4 extended


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 10, 2009)

i don't have photoshop otherwise i would join in. i tried to put a picture in but i don't exactly know how so see if you can get the picture from here C:\Documents and Settings\Jackie\My Documents\My Pictures\animals\cat1.jpg


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 10, 2009)

oops my bad it doesn't work (she says blushing)


----------



## shane14 (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you do one of my delilah girl


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 10, 2009)

yay i did it!!! see what you can do with this


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 10, 2009)

try this one i'm interested to see what people might come up with.

does anyone know any free downloadable thingos like photoshop


----------



## Kurto (Jan 10, 2009)

hey vix, what year was this shot taken ??


----------



## miley_take (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's my edit of bubbles (pic one) and 2 edit's of vixens (pics 2 & 3)
I'm having a play with your pic as we speak shane


----------



## miley_take (Jan 10, 2009)

That's really cool kurto! Definately a winner


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 10, 2009)

here shane all done
i added some halftone and also poster edges


----------



## Vixen (Jan 10, 2009)

Kurto said:


> hey vix, what year was this shot taken ??


 
2007, whys that?


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 10, 2009)

i_LoVe_AnImAlS said:


> try this one i'm interested to see what people might come up with.
> 
> does anyone know any free downloadable thingos like photoshop



well heres my edit but the pic was abit small


----------



## Kurto (Jan 10, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> 2007, whys that?



looks like 1907...lol


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 10, 2009)

heres the chirch place or whatever i gave it a glow to thats why its bright


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 10, 2009)

miley_take said:


> That's really cool kurto! Definately a winner



U just like it somuch becuase u love B&W so much thats unfair lol


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 10, 2009)

i_LoVe_AnImAlS said:


> try this one i'm interested to see what people might come up with.








That's the best i could do.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> That's the best i could do.




!!!!!! LOL !!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 10, 2009)

mrillusion said:


> U just like it somuch becuase u love B&W so much thats unfair lol


 
I was meaning my bubbly image he did in fluros :lol:


----------



## Trouble (Jan 10, 2009)

here is my attempt at some.
1st is shane's snake, 2nd is the kittens, 3rdly is bubbles the sheep.












kurto- I love yours btw.


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 10, 2009)

my ones are the best i rock


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 10, 2009)

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i got nothing else to photoshop:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrillusion said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i got nothing else to photoshop:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:




Here you go then


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 10, 2009)

boring anything good


----------



## Trouble (Jan 10, 2009)

here you go vixen


----------



## miley_take (Jan 10, 2009)

Another of a boring bush turkey


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

???


----------



## miley_take (Jan 10, 2009)

And another for those over achievers


----------



## Kurto (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats something a little better to work with.....


----------



## miley_take (Jan 10, 2009)

here's my rose edit...kurto you continue to astound me!


----------



## Kurto (Jan 10, 2009)

cheers miley, 99% photoshop - 1% me!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 10, 2009)

............


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 10, 2009)

check this out.. you guys would like it =)

www.worth1000.com

its great

ive only done one photo, i dont usually have time to do any more  but im pretty nifty sometimes with photoshop =)
heres it when i was really bored one day :- http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/other-animals/hybrid-65010 
i could have done better at it but it was only a quicky.. if i was actually trying i would hide some of the fuzz under the wings and put more shine for the goldfish scales... but meh lol
Nat


----------



## miley_take (Jan 10, 2009)

That's funky nat! love it hehehe
No doubt it you are talented with photoshop


----------



## brendon93 (Jan 10, 2009)

thought i'd give it a crack, tried to make the photo look older but was way off 
oh well


----------



## miley_take (Jan 11, 2009)

Another one as I am bored lol


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 11, 2009)

you guys are lucky to have photoshop i can't do anything like that


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 11, 2009)

the only place i could even try to do that sort of stuff on is microsoft photo editor so i tried heres all i could do they are really crap:cry:


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 11, 2009)

kurto love the roses they're amazing!!! and miley_take i really like your rainbow house i want to live in it!!! lol


----------



## miley_take (Jan 11, 2009)

No i love animals, theya re good with what you have to work with! 
Here's my blueberries


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks that makes me feel good


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 11, 2009)

these worked out better................i guess you can manage without photoshop

they look like they've been frozen and then dipped in dye lol:lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 11, 2009)

A few I did yonks ago including one when I was young and handsome


----------



## miley_take (Jan 11, 2009)

Funky!


----------



## Trouble (Jan 11, 2009)

my rose....






and then berries...


----------



## Kurto (Jan 11, 2009)

blue berries or red berries?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 11, 2009)

Heres one i just done (first attempt at photo editor)


----------



## brendon93 (Jan 12, 2009)

good old blue berries


----------



## Trouble (Jan 12, 2009)

there is a competition currently running on Worth1000... it's for beginners lol. I reckon a few of you guys should enter 

here is my entry into it...


----------



## brendon93 (Jan 12, 2009)

woh that pics awesome


----------



## brendon93 (Jan 12, 2009)

some of the pics on the worth1000 website look hard to edit


----------



## brendon93 (Jan 12, 2009)

swing and a miss but oh well


----------

